# area with the MOST pakistanis



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I am an expat moving to Dubai hopefully. I heard Dubai has a large Pakistani population. It would be nice to live with my own people. Which are has the largest population of Pakistanis in Dubai.

Thank you very much.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

no no no said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am an expat moving to Dubai hopefully. I heard Dubai has a large Pakistani population. It would be nice to live with my own people. Which are has the largest population of Pakistanis in Dubai.
> 
> Thank you very much.


I'm sure there are lots of areas that have a high Pakistani population, i've found deira & Sharjah (not Dubai but next to it) were quite highly populated. Others will perhaps have other areas to tell you of


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure International City has the most amount of 'desi' peeps.


----------



## Razi (Jun 22, 2012)

no no no said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am an expat moving to Dubai hopefully. I heard Dubai has a large Pakistani population. It would be nice to live with my own people. Which are has the largest population of Pakistanis in Dubai.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Well you wont feel any difference over here... and if you're from Karachi then definitely wont... just see what your budget is for having a residence and go accordingly... I agree that you will find lots of Pakistanis and Indians in Deira but I would advise you to go to a few areas including Deira and evaluate the type of neighbourhood and the people living in each before taking a decision to start looking for a place to live ... A few residential blocks in Bur-Dubai are also nice for 'Desis' ...


----------



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

i have a huge family.....so its a little hard to live in an apartment. are descent HOUSES very expensive in dubai??


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what does "Desis" mean?


----------



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

peter.abing said:


> Just out of curiosity, what does "Desis" mean?


Desi is a person that originated from South Asia such as Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Indians, Sri Lankans, and sometimes Afghans. Basically, anybody that is a brown Asian is a desi.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

peter.abing said:


> Just out of curiosity, what does "Desis" mean?



You will get a fuller explaination here 


Desi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Al Quoz also has a large south Indian population.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you are looking for a house as opposed to apartments, then there are a lot of Pakistanis living in the Emirates Living area - check Meadows, Springs, etc.


----------



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> If you are looking for a house as opposed to apartments, then there are a lot of Pakistanis living in the Emirates Living area - check Meadows, Springs, etc.


Wow, thanks. Nice advise


----------

